# Marineland/Perfecto



## seLki (Aug 9, 2008)

are they the same company? thanks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Not sure 1999 – Marineland acquires aquarium manufacturer Perfecto Manufacturing of Noblesville, Indiana. 

Marine is now part of http://www.spectrumbrands.com/brands/index.htm. But spectrum brands doesn't list Perfecto on its brand list.

Edit: Yes it is http://www.unitedpetgroup.com/index.html


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Tetra, Marineland, Jungle, Perfecto, Instant Ocean, others, are all part of United Pet Group, which is an unintegrated business unit of Spectrum Brands, maker of Spectracide pesticide, Rayovac batteries, Remington shavers, Schultz potting soil, etc.

Spectrum is currently trying to sell its United Pet holdings but no one has come forward as a suitor for it yet.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

how much do they want for it?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

They had a deal to sell it to Salton for just under $700 million. I think that is probably a bit too much in the current credit market.

The EBITDA for the pet division is around $80 million. I would value the company at between $400 and $800 million, more towards about $550 to $600 because some of the brands in the portfolio are pure crap (Dingo, Jungle). Then again, I have a buyer's mindset so I might be lowballing.

Wanna stage a takeover? I'm game for it.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

That's pocket change for me


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Leveraged buyout.


----------



## seLki (Aug 9, 2008)

so if you were to buy a perfecto tank would u get that instead of the marineland? Which is higher in quality? maybe same but different name of product? Lol...


----------



## seLki (Aug 9, 2008)

i have a 125 marineland but i want to get a 180 perfecto because my friend says perfecto is better then marineland..but i hear from elsewhere that they are the same company...


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Same thing. Marineland never made tanks before United bought out Perfecto.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

All Marineland tanks are made by Perfecto, at least all the ones I sell.


----------



## seLki (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks guys.


----------



## seLki (Aug 9, 2008)

another question, how long do you think a lifespan will be for fly river turtles in a 6x2x2? i have 2 baby in a75 but plan to transfer to the 180 for their enitre lifetime.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

seLki, you'll get more answers if you post a new thread


----------



## seLki (Aug 9, 2008)

haha thanks


----------

